# Novice class move up list after Kentucky



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Where can I find this list. ASA

Thanks
DB


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

http://asaforum.com/index.php?topic=7332.0


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

In bow novice if you make the move up list in Kentucky.

Do you have to move up in Metropolis? 

Some class allow you to stay in the class all year.
DB


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

These are the Pro-Am rules.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Looks like some need to get with plan... Not me of course, I should be going the other way.


----------



## redfish (Jul 13, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> In bow novice if you make the move up list in Kentucky.
> 
> Do you have to move up in Metropolis?
> 
> ...


Yes, move up for Metropolis


----------



## huntluvn (Jul 29, 2008)

tmorelli said:


> http://asaforum.com/index.php?topic=7332.0


I noticed that a certain person on the moveup list is shooting the same class @ the Metropolis Superman Shoot. And winning, I might add. Personally, I don't think this is professional nor should it be acceptable.
Anyone care to comment?


----------



## redfish (Jul 13, 2005)

huntluvn said:


> I noticed that a certain person on the moveup list is shooting the same class @ the Metropolis Superman Shoot. And winning, I might add. Personally, I don't think this is professional nor should it be acceptable.
> Anyone care to comment?


Don't think this guy should be shooting novice, even in the Superman shoot. It's not an official ASA event but it is run under their rules. That's my opinion.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

move up


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

If you so worried he's shooting the class walk upto him and tell him what you think 
Handle it man to man


----------



## huntluvn (Jul 29, 2008)

Babyk said:


> If you so worried he's shooting the class walk upto him and tell him what you think
> Handle it man to man


FYI... I have told him he is a SANDBAGGER & this would be woman to man. He admittedly said yes, he knew he could shoot in a higher class, but said he had the chance to win a " big one". I am not the only one having a problem with it, several people in our state have called on this but the state rep says "hands are tied", as it would mess up his SOY points. :/


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

no soy points for novice that just goes to show that asa does not back their reps.


----------



## huntluvn (Jul 29, 2008)

huntluvn said:


> I noticed that a certain person on the moveup list is shooting the same class @ the Metropolis Superman Shoot. And winning, I might add. Personally, I don't think this is professional nor should it be acceptable.
> Anyone care to comment?


Apparently he has been found out, name has been removed from results list.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Babyk said:


> If you so worried he's shooting the class walk upto him and tell him what you think
> Handle it man to man


Thats not how you handle it. Its up to ASA to take care of these issues. 
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

huntluvn said:


> FYI... I have told him he is a SANDBAGGER & this would be woman to man. He admittedly said yes, he knew he could shoot in a higher class, but said he had the chance to win a " big one". I am not the only one having a problem with it, several people in our state have called on this but the state rep says "hands are tied", as it would mess up his SOY points. :/


He a good shooter. Had the Deermans World won one year and came off the range with a 20" stabilizer (Hunter Class) and got DQed. I ended up winning. ASA said because he never shot a pro am he could sign up in bow novice on state level and pro am. I dont understand it. Its ASA call to make. When you win money class on local level which he has at Trosper he no novice by any means.
DB


----------



## TMax27 (Nov 7, 2006)

huntluvn said:


> FYI... I have told him he is a SANDBAGGER & this would be woman to man. He admittedly said yes, he knew he could shoot in a higher class, but said he had the chance to win a " big one". I am not the only one having a problem with it, several people in our state have called on this but the state rep says "hands are tied", as it would mess up his SOY points. :/


Why in the world Oklahoma is having a Bow Novice SOY is beyond me...


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> no soy points for novice that just goes to show that asa does not back their reps.


uuummmmm......they back every rep i know.......


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

TMax27 said:


> Why in the world Oklahoma is having a Bow Novice SOY is beyond me...


They cant an dont


----------



## TMax27 (Nov 7, 2006)

bhtr3d said:


> They cant an dont


http://oklahomaasa.blogspot.com/p/soy-standings.html

Then why are they keeping track of it?


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

bhtr3d said:


> They cant an dont


Some states have their own SOY program for their own state. I have noticed in the past that those states that did have their own SOY program did actually have SOY for Novice and Open C.......


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

bhtr3d said:


> They cant an dont


Are state rep is providing awards for the novice class. It something she felt was the right thing to do.
DB


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

huntluvn said:


> I noticed that a certain person on the moveup list is shooting the same class @ the Metropolis Superman Shoot. And winning, I might add. Personally, I don't think this is professional nor should it be acceptable.
> Anyone care to comment?





redfish said:


> Don't think this guy should be shooting novice, even in the Superman shoot. It's not an official ASA event but it is run under their rules. That's my opinion.





Babyk said:


> If you so worried he's shooting the class walk upto him and tell him what you think
> Handle it man to man





huntluvn said:


> FYI... I have told him he is a SANDBAGGER & this would be woman to man. He admittedly said yes, he knew he could shoot in a higher class, but said he had the chance to win a " big one". I am not the only one having a problem with it, several people in our state have called on this but the state rep says "hands are tied", as it would mess up his SOY points. :/



You guys need to lighten up. Maybe being big man in Bow Novice is the high point of his life. Winning a "big one" will prove his awesomeness! Women around the world will want to bear his children, his enemies will commit suicide, world leaders will seek his consult, his momma will glow, the heavens will genuflect and free health care for all won't cost the working person a dime!


----------



## redfish (Jul 13, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> You guys need to lighten up. Maybe being big man in Bow Novice is the high point of his life. Winning a "big one" will prove his awesomeness! Women around the world will want to bear his children, his enemies will commit suicide, world leaders will seek his consult, his momma will glow, the heavens will genuflect and free health care for all won't cost the working person a dime!


What...Free Health Care! Knew I should have stayed in Novice. Crap...


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

I am sure that our state rep will do the right thing. Once your name is on the move up list, you cannot shoot that class at the state level either. She knows the rules and does her best to enforce them.


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

BTW, there are a few more in that class here in OK that should also move up. Why would we want to beat the true novice to the point that they quit showing up?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

tagmaster10 said:


> I am sure that our state rep will do the right thing. Once your name is on the move up list, you cannot shoot that class at the state level either. She knows the rules and does her best to enforce them.


ASA told her on the state level he can shoot the novice class all year. This came from Dee Faulks.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

tagmaster10 said:


> BTW, there are a few more in that class here in OK that should also move up. Why would we want to beat the true novice to the point that they quit showing up?


There was one in Texas that move back at regional shoot and shot bow novice and ASA caught it.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

tagmaster10 said:


> BTW, there are a few more in that class here in OK that should also move up. Why would we want to beat the true novice to the point that they quit showing up?


Beats all I have ever seen. Cant believe guys who have shot years want to shoot novice class.
DB


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Daniel Boone said:


> ASA told her on the state level he can shoot the novice class all year. This came from Dee Faulks.
> DB


Once again this proves that Dee Faulks should not be placed into any position to make a call........who does he think he is???


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Daniel Boone said:


> Beats all I have ever seen. Cant believe guys who have shot years want to shoot novice class.
> DB


I'm with you there DB. I want to shoot against shooters that challenge me, not novice shooters that are just learning how the game works. We all want to be winners, but I sure wouldn't feel good about being the winner of a class that I have no business being in. They might as well let them shoot in the youth class.


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

My first 3d tournament I shot in hunter class! Being that I had been shooting for 10 plus years, I went straight to OpenC class! I felt that bow novice was for a shooter just starting to shoot!


----------



## bowfishinokie (Aug 13, 2011)

RyanH said:


> My first 3d tournament I shot in hunter class! Being that I had been shooting for 10 plus years, I went straight to OpenC class! I felt that bow novice was for a shooter just starting to shoot!


What year 2007 or 2008 ?


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

bowfishinokie said:


> What year 2007 or 2008 ?


Oh gosh! I think in 2007 hunter at Paris and metropolis!

Then 2008 open c Hattiesburg ms and Paris Texas!

I think!


----------



## bowfishinokie (Aug 13, 2011)

last year in Oklahoma there was a two year limit in open c and bow novice now we have no time limit. I think that is fair two years or win state move up.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

bowfishinokie said:


> last year in Oklahoma there was a two year limit in open c and bow novice now we have no time limit. I think that is fair two years or win state move up.


I have never seen this two year limit rule. 
DB


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> I have never seen this two year limit rule.
> DB


I can't find it now, but I had seen it previously as well. Not sure it was a state thing or what, but it was out there somewhere.


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Ok, so I know this person is shooting in IL this weekend. What class is he shooting in for the pro/am if he shot novice for the superman shoot? I saw his name on the move up list. Is he in open c, hunter, or something else?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

tagmaster10 said:


> Ok, so I know this person is shooting in IL this weekend. What class is he shooting in for the pro/am if he shot novice for the superman shoot? I saw his name on the move up list. Is he in open c, hunter, or something else?


He has the choice of Hunter class or Open C or higher to choose.
DB


----------



## bowfishinokie (Aug 13, 2011)

Daniel Boone said:


> I have never seen this two year limit rule.
> DB


http://www.coyotebluffarchery.com/index_files/ASASchedule.htm

it is still up for anyone to read.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

bowfishinokie said:


> http://www.coyotebluffarchery.com/index_files/ASASchedule.htm
> 
> it is still up for anyone to read.


Good find!

I sent Elisha a pm asking and see if she keep this rule in effect. I happen to like this rule.

NEW Move up Rules in Oklahoma ASA
Bow Novice and Open C classis are for Novices Shooters so in Oklahoma you can only shoot Shot two years in either class on the Third year you will need to move into either Bow Hunter class or Open B Class Bow Novices can move into Open C ( open C class is a move up from Bow Novices) but Open C can not move into Bow Novices,


----------



## bowfishinokie (Aug 13, 2011)

Daniel Boone said:


> Someone should contact Elisha and see if she keep this rule in effect. I happen to like this rule.
> 
> NEW Move up Rules in Oklahoma ASA
> Bow Novice and Open C classis are for Novices Shooters so in Oklahoma you can only shoot Shot two years in either class on the Third year you will need to move into either Bow Hunter class or Open B Class Bow Novices can move into Open C ( open C class is a move up from Bow Novices) but Open C can not move into Bow Novices,


 I knew you would like it. All novice shooters need a chance to win if they don't get that chance they will quit.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

bowfishinokie said:


> I knew you would like it. All novice shooters need a chance to win if they don't get that chance they will quit.


100% right. Novice is for the begginner archer. Hope this is keep as a rule on state level. We want to get those who have never shot ASA tournament to come give this sport a try and this is a good way to encourage this.
DB


----------



## huntluvn (Jul 29, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> 100% right. Novice is for the begginner archer. Hope this is keep as a rule on state level. We want to get those who have never shot ASA tournament to come give this sport a try and this is a good way to encourage this.
> DB


That's the way I see it. We have run into several guys just beginning and I would hate to see newcomers give it up because they felt their shooting was inferior. Novice class is just that for a reason.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Hey guys and members contact Elisha (State Rep) from now on. I know many of you have sent me pms and we have discussed this. 

I did what I could. 

DB


----------



## TMax27 (Nov 7, 2006)

In y'alls opinion, is Open C a move up from Hunter? or is this a lateral move? or is this a step down?


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

TMax27 said:


> In y'alls opinion, is Open C a move up from Hunter, or is this a lateral move? Is going from Hunter to Open C even possible?


its a move up, its different equipment. i consider it the novice class for open shooters.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Im telling you guys contact Elisha. Don't assume anything. 

DB


----------



## TMax27 (Nov 7, 2006)

Daniel Boone said:


> Im telling you guys contact Elisha. Don't assume anything.
> 
> DB


I was speaking of me personally...


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

TMax27 said:


> In y'alls opinion, is Open C a move up from Hunter? or is this a lateral move? or is this a step down?


My opinion.. You should move to B. 

In my eyes Open C is a novice class just like bow novice. I don't think shooting above a novice class and then making a change of equipment justifies a move back to a novice class. I've considered moving out of K45, which I've shot for a few years.. If I put a hunter setup together, I definitely don't believe I would be justified in dropping to Bow Novice.. Again, just my opinion.. By rule, that might be perfectly acceptable. But to me it would not be the right thing to do.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

JawsDad said:


> My opinion.. You should move to B.
> 
> In my eyes Open C is a novice class just like bow novice. I don't think shooting above a novice class and then making a change of equipment justifies a move back to a novice class. I've considered moving out of K45, which I've shot for a few years.. If I put a hunter setup together, I definitely don't believe I would be justified in dropping to Bow Novice.. Again, just my opinion.. By rule, that might be perfectly acceptable. But to me it would not be the right thing to do.


Understand what we think personally has nothing to do with right or wrong. It how the rules are written and followed. Some don't think it was right for me to move from Senior Pro to Senior open in ASA. One member here pm me and let me know his feelings well. Made me feel good to think someone thinks Im a sandbagger! LOL
As a ASA member you got to voice your opionions to the folks in charge.
DB


Open C is below hunter class. Hunter class may be one of the tougher classes to win due to the number of entrys.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> *Understand what we think personally has nothing to do with right or wrong. It how the rules are written and followed.* Some don't think it was right for me to move from Senior Pro to Senior open in ASA. One member here pm me and let me know his feelings well. Made me feel good to think someone thinks Im a sandbagger! LOL
> As a ASA member you got to voice your opionions to the folks in charge.
> DB
> 
> ...


I completely understand and agree with that.. Believe me, I comprehend when discussing clubs, organizations, rules and by-laws, most times you need to leave logic out of the equation. Kind of like the 55 year old senior class in NFAA.. But that's a different topic beat to death on plenty of threads, so I digress.. :doh:


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

JawsDad said:


> My opinion.. You should move to B.
> 
> In my eyes Open C is a novice class just like bow novice. I don't think shooting above a novice class and then making a change of equipment justifies a move back to a novice class. I've considered moving out of K45, which I've shot for a few years.. If I put a hunter setup together, I definitely don't believe I would be justified in dropping to Bow Novice.. Again, just my opinion.. By rule, that might be perfectly acceptable. But to me it would not be the right thing to do.


Just so ya know......if you shot K45 you could not go to bow novice....the lowest pin class you could shoot is hunter....unless you won out by prize money....then it would be unlimited...if you were to shoot pins


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> Just so ya know......if you shot K45 you could not go to bow novice....the lowest pin class you could shoot is hunter....unless you won out by prize money....then it would be unlimited...if you were to shoot pins


Agreed. But, are you sure of that on a state level? I think that's a big part of the debate. There seems to be inconsistency between what happens at the national/Pro-AM and what happens at a local level.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

It shouldnt matter....if its at the state level....the state director prob doesnt know....and should be told and they will fix the isssue......I know for my state.....state an national are mirrored


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

bhtr3d said:


> It shouldnt matter....if its at the state level....the state director prob doesnt know....and should be told and they will fix the isssue......I know for my state.....state an national are mirrored


Texas and Oklahoma are not mirrored. Mybe why the success of these two states has been huge.
DB


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

Here is the move up rule that we have used in Texas for the last few years. I have tweaked the number of shooters (10 in BN or C at any single shoot) required. Different states with less participation may need to use a lower number. This rule has worked well for us. We have moved 5 Novice shooters up this year. I wish all states would adopt a universal rule whatever it might be.

*Texas ASA Federation Bow Novice and Open C Move Up Rule*

*Bow Novice and Open C Move Up Rule for 2012

Shooters will move up for the rest of the season if they:
Win 2 qualifiers with 10 or more shooters in their class
Or
Have 3 top three finishes with 10 or more shooters in their class
Or
Win the state championship *​


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Tallcatt said:


> Here is the move up rule that we have used in Texas for the last few years. I have tweaked the number of shooters (10 in BN or C at any single shoot) required. Different states with less participation may need to use a lower number. This rule has worked well for us. We have moved 5 Novice shooters up this year. I wish all states would adopt a universal rule whatever it might be.
> 
> *Texas ASA Federation Bow Novice and Open C Move Up Rule*
> 
> ...




Mike my biggest complaint this year was it came from ASA that any archer could shoot bow novice if he never shot a ASA pro am event. We all know archers in are state who are not novice but have never shot ASA. Some how we cant allow a exsperianced archer from another assc. like NFAA, IBO or Deermans come shoot novice. State members got to police there own state shoots. ASA national level never knows someone exsperiance level.
DB


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

JawsDad said:


> My opinion.. You should move to B.
> 
> In my eyes Open C is a novice class just like bow novice. I don't think shooting above a novice class and then making a change of equipment justifies a move back to a novice class. I've considered moving out of K45, which I've shot for a few years.. If I put a hunter setup together, I definitely don't believe I would be justified in dropping to Bow Novice.. Again, just my opinion.. By rule, that might be perfectly acceptable. But to me it would not be the right thing to do.


bow novice is a 30 yard max, open c is a 40 yard max


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

3Dblackncamo said:


> bow novice is a 30 yard max, open c is a 40 yard max


I don't know what point you're making.. Does that 10 extra yards make C not a novice class to you?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

why is everyone so worried about novice or open c moving up when pro can move back to amature?
so it is ok if a a pro cant handle the pressure but if an amature moves to another amature class then hell breaks loose.
they should take all the money out of amature classes and see what happens then


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

treeman65 said:


> why is everyone so worried about novice or open c moving up when pro can move back to amature?
> so it is ok if a a pro cant handle the pressure but if an amature moves to another amature class then hell breaks loose.
> they should take all the money out of amature classes and see what happens then


In my opinion, you protect the entry level classes or the rest of them die. 

typed slowly and with many errors on this touchscreen.......


----------



## TMax27 (Nov 7, 2006)

RyanH said:


> Oh gosh! I think in 2007 hunter at Paris and metropolis!
> 
> Then 2008 open c Hattiesburg ms and Paris Texas!
> 
> I think!


You've been shooting OPEN C since 2008? Time to :wave3: goodbye to the Novice Open Class Ryan. :jksign: with you, I know you took off several years.


----------



## TMax27 (Nov 7, 2006)

tmorelli said:


> In my opinion, you protect the entry level classes or the rest of them die.
> 
> typed slowly and with many errors on this touchscreen.......


Very True!


----------



## RandyD (May 28, 2007)

So....DB I have a question...if you shoot the wrong target three tournaments in a row does that mean you should move to the Special Needs Class??? Just curious.


----------



## TMax27 (Nov 7, 2006)

RandyD said:


> So....DB I have a question...if you shoot the wrong target three tournaments in a row does that mean you should move to the Special Needs Class??? Just curious.


bahahahahaha! :elch:


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

TMax27 said:


> You've been shooting OPEN C since 2008? Time to :wave3: goodbye to the Novice Open Class Ryan. :jksign: with you, I know you took off several years.


I shot hunter class one year and open c one year! Haven't shot since then till this year! So technically this is my second year!


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

RandyD said:


> So....DB I have a question...if you shoot the wrong target three tournaments in a row does that mean you should move to the Special Needs Class??? Just curious.


Do we have a short bus class? If so, I am sure that I qualify.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

RandyD said:


> So....DB I have a question...if you shoot the wrong target three tournaments in a row does that mean you should move to the Special Needs Class??? Just curious.


Amen to that. 
DB


----------



## RandyD (May 28, 2007)

tagmaster10 said:


> Do we have a short bus class? If so, I am sure that I qualify.


I was gonna say short bus but I was trying to be politically correct. Then you came along and just threw it out there! Lol
You know what chaps my butt?? I have to shoot against guys like Tony, his door mat Ted, Jason, Miles, that stinkin' Hilburn dude, and a host of others out of the K50 class. Where's the justice!?? But that's ok, I can take my lumps AND I will come back next year for more!


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

Tallcatt said:


> Here is the move up rule that we have used in Texas for the last few years. I have tweaked the number of shooters (10 in BN or C at any single shoot) required. Different states with less participation may need to use a lower number. This rule has worked well for us. We have moved 5 Novice shooters up this year. I wish all states would adopt a universal rule whatever it might be.
> 
> *Texas ASA Federation Bow Novice and Open C Move Up Rule*
> 
> ...


I like this, it shows why texas is doing well


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

JawsDad said:


> I don't know what point you're making.. Does that 10 extra yards make C not a novice class to you?


the first novice class is the biggest issue, open c is a novice class but if you have never won anything why make them move, if they have been shootin the state and winning or local shoots in open money they dont need to be in open c, this is what I call sandbagging!


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

treeman65 said:


> why is everyone so worried about novice or open c moving up when pro can move back to amature?
> so it is ok if a a pro cant handle the pressure but if an amature moves to another amature class then hell breaks loose.
> they should take all the money out of amature classes and see what happens then


We lead there nation in attendance at the state level here in Texas. I have never had a pro drop back (although I know it happens). The percentage of this happening is very small. In 7 years its never been an issue for us. On the other hand finding an effective and fair way to move shooters out of Bow Novice and C has always been a issue. Our move up system works and the shooters accept it.

Texas ASA Federation Bow Novice and Open C Move Up Rule

Bow Novice and Open C Move Up Rule for 2012

Shooters will move up for the rest of the season if they:
Win 2 qualifiers with 10 or more shooters in their class
Or
Have 3 top three finishes with 10 or more shooters in their class
Or
Win the state championship​


3Dblackncamo said:


> I like this, it shows why texas is doing well


We have tweaked this some over the years. The first year we had this rule in effect.... if there were 6 or more shooters in BN or C the rule was in effect. I had a guy finish 3rd three times with only 6 shooters. I did not feel this was fair so I modified the rule to require at least ten shooters. It is working good now.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

You have to do what works best for your state... ...db...as to what i stated about mirroring was for a general overall concept....every state has to adapt to their surroundings.......with also folllowing the guide lines.....and im pretty sure if the director informs dee ...it shouldnt be a problem


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

Tallcatt said:


> We lead there nation in attendance at the state level here in Texas. I have never had a pro drop back (although I know it happens). The percentage of this happening is very small. In 7 years its never been an issue for us. On the other hand finding an effective and fair way to move shooters out of Bow Novice and C has always been a issue. Our move up system works and the shooters accept it.
> 
> Texas ASA Federation Bow Novice and Open C Move Up Rule
> 
> ...


just gotta say, if you have never shot the texas asa pro-am you are missing a big treat, 13 hrs for me 1 way and love that shoot, freindly people!


----------



## 12ringmafia (Feb 16, 2009)

I think its up to ASA to make the rules more clear and not in the gray area. If people think this person is the only sandbagger they have wool over their eyes. Its no different than Pro, women Pros and senior Pros competing at a non national or sanctioned event to compete for money (NO_BULL 1000). There are people shooting in classes that they won state titles in that class in previous years. So i guess with every rule book some rules will be broken and some brought to attention more than other because of peoples feelings toward that person or people. I guess oklahoma needs to adopt the texas rule for state move up and people would be happy.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

12ringmafia said:


> I think its up to ASA to make the rules more clear and not in the gray area. If people think this person is the only sandbagger they have wool over their eyes. Its no different than Pro, women Pros and senior Pros competing at a non national or sanctioned event to compete for money (NO_BULL 1000). There are people shooting in classes that they won state titles in that class in previous years. So i guess with every rule book some rules will be broken and some brought to attention more than other because of peoples feelings toward that person or people. I guess oklahoma needs to adopt the texas rule for state move up and people would be happy.


Rules are clear as a bell at No Bull. Pros are allowed to shoot in open class there and have for years. It not a sanction event. Funny you complighn about this but a Open C ASA shooter won this event against all other shooters. Non sanction club events set the rules.

Oklahoma does need to adopt a system to stop a veteran shooter from shooting novice.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

bhtr3d said:


> You have to do what works best for your state... ...db...as to what i stated about mirroring was for a general overall concept....every state has to adapt to their surroundings.......with also folllowing the guide lines.....and im pretty sure if the director informs dee ...it shouldnt be a problem


Dee statement was to state director if this archer has never shot a ASA pro am event he can shoot bow novice and did. You are correct.
DB


----------



## 12ringmafia (Feb 16, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> Rules are clear as a bell at No Bull. Pros are allowed to shoot in open class there and have for years. It not a sanction event. Funny you complighn about this but a Open C ASA shooter won this event against all other shooters. Non sanction club events set the rules.
> 
> Oklahoma does need to adopt a system to stop a veteran shooter from shooting novice.
> DB


Lol a open c guy that shot one asa tournament at texas and won it. And never shoots quailifer in a state and runs the range where the no-bull is held at. So i guess he is not a open c guy any more right? Thats what this whole topic is about right? Didnt say pros where not allowed to compete in the NO Bull. Just saying pros competing against guys that never shoot a ASA tournament or IBO all they shoot is club shoots, how is that any different than someone going by asa rules and shooting in a beginner class? Thats all im saying didnt mean to ruffle any feathers dan.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Open C seems to have a lot of guys looking to win the "big one" then move out 
At least from what u have seen


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

And I shoot Open C cause I suck!!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

12ringmafia said:


> Lol a open c guy that shot one asa tournament at texas and won it. And never shoots quailifer in a state and runs the range where the no-bull is held at. So i guess he is not a open c guy any more right? Thats what this whole topic is about right? Didnt say pros where not allowed to compete in the NO Bull. Just saying pros competing against guys that never shoot a ASA tournament or IBO all they shoot is club shoots, how is that any different than someone going by asa rules and shooting in a beginner class? Thats all im saying didnt mean to ruffle any feathers dan.


Just explaining how rules are different in a non sanction event. Anyone can set the rules any way they want. I got no promblems with that at all. Set the rules and Ill play by them. Just want to make sure there clear. Just disscussing your not ruffling my feathers. 
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Babyk said:


> Open C seems to have a lot of guys looking to win the "big one" then move out
> At least from what u have seen


Winning open C on pro am level is not novice shooters from the scores I see to win.
DB


----------



## 12ringmafia (Feb 16, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> Just explaining how rules are different in a non sanction event. Anyone can set the rules any way they want. I got no promblems with that at all. Set the rules and Ill play by them. Just want to make sure there clear. Just disscussing your not ruffling my feathers.
> DB


:thumbs_up:wink:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Babyk said:


> Once again this proves that Dee Faulks should not be placed into any position to make a call........who does he think he is???


uh...i think Mike appointed him federation director. so...i guess he thinks he's the federation director. just sayin'...:wink:

i tried "pro novice" a couple shoots and figured out i'd have more fun shooting with the geezers.


----------

